# How close is a Zipper for 6.3a



## esayre (Apr 29, 2002)

Not to be a nag - but I just wondered.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I think rbautch said it would be a couple of months before he released it, so all bugs could be worked out..


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Not all hacks are working with 6.3/6.3a at this point so it wouldn't make much sense to update the Zipper until they are ready. I would like to believe that DTV will be sending out another revision to 6.3a to fix the audio dropout problem. I'd bet Russ and Gunny are waiting for the dust to settle before they reissue the Zipper so they only have to update it once for 6.3x.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

For the record guys. I don't have a HD-Tivo. The Zipper for 6.3 will fall on Russ and the others assisting him to work out. 
If anyone wants to provide me with an HDTV and a HR10-250 I can jump in


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunny read "I got a hr10-250 for free" thread :-D


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok that's half the equation. Is there a get a Samsung 61 inch DLP for free thread too?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You don't need a HDTV to be able to get cracking on the new zipper.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe all of us that benefitted from Gunny's time can donate to get him a TV. 

$.25 from each could get him a nice 15" LCD


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe this would be a good place to summarize what doesn't work after upgrading a zippered HDTIVO to 6.3a... 

any volunteers?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That's easy. Nothing works until you reinstall the hacks (don't talk to me about the Slicer, either). 

Seriously, the easiest way to find out is to reZipper your HDTivo after installing 6.3a. You'll see pretty quick what works and what doesn't. Many things simply don't get installed, such as the tivoapp patches.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes I actually got my "free - leased" HR10-250 a month before I had an HDTV. Used it as leverage to help convince the Mrs that it would work a lot better with a TV that shows HD!  

Btw the Slicer 1.3 works great. The wheel only needs to be invented once imho


----------

